# Meinung zu Norco Fluid HT 2



## maddy_85 (7. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Da ja momentan so ziemlich alle relativ günstigen Trail Hardtails ausverkauft sind und meine Favoriten Nukeproof Scout 290 Race und Orbea Laufey H30 schon ewig nicht mehr zu bekommen sind, habe ich mich gefragt, was das Norco Fluid HT wohl taugt. Ich suche im Prinzip einen Daily Driver mit gewissen Nehmerqualitäten, sollte mal eine Tour in den Wald anstehen. Die Trailhardtails mit 120-140mm Federweg scheinen mir da ein schöner Kompromiss und da ich bereits kurz ein Focus Bold Factory 27,5+ gefahren bin, würde ich gerne auf diese Art Rad zurückgreifen, nur eher 29er, aber dennoch mit relativ dicken Schlappen (2,4-2,6).

Was haltet ihr vom Norco Fluid HT 2? Ich habe leider wenig Plan von den Komponenten. Ich schätze, dass es recht schwer ist. Norco gibt leider kein Gewicht an, aber ich habe schon was von 15kg im Netz gelesen. Ist das wohl realistisch? Reifen sind wohl die abgebildeten und nicht die genannten drauf. Bin für kurzes Feedback sehr dankbar. Da es keine Reviews und Testberichte gibt, stehe ich etwas planlos da und da es recht günstig ist, wollte ich mal nachfragen.








						Fluid HT 2 | Norco
					

The Fluid HT 2 features a new progressive aluminum frame design to create the ultimate singletrack adventure hardtail.




					www.norco.com
				




An anderer Stelle im Forum würde das Ghost Nirvana Tour als Alternative genannt, aber ich suche noch ein paar Meinungen und Details zum Norco, bevor ich mich entscheide. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

VG
Max


----------



## microbat (7. Juni 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy_85 (7. Juni 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> ...einfach mal gucken - folgender Link als Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht (oder das Big Dog), allerdings wurde in den passenden Beiträgen die Judy beim Scandal immer sehr stark kritisiert. In € mit Bremse "richtig rum" ist man beim Scandal auch schon bei 1500€ und dann wäre es doof, wenn die Gabel auch nicht besser ist als bei nem 1000€ Rad. ?


----------

